# ROCKER COVER PAINT



## nozza1 (Jan 13, 2007)

Im about to try and paint my rocker covers. Seen alot of owners on here with very nice engine bays and was wondering if, the colours used, were they heat resistant paint or just normal paint.
Can't imagine there being a variety of colours that are H.R, or is a there a substance you could add to a colour of your choice that would make it H.R


----------



## kornmonkey (Jan 29, 2006)

It's normally powder coat if it looks very fancy.


----------



## ANDY H (Mar 17, 2005)

i have just base and laquer and its fine!


----------



## Hi5 (Aug 31, 2005)

i sprayed mine using normal spray paint, didnt crack/flake or anything.

Heat resistant paint is for high temp stuff like brake calipers etc, afaik the rocker covers dont get anywhere near as hot.


----------



## Spearmint (Aug 7, 2005)

Depends if you have a whopping great turbo sat next to them Hi5!


----------



## Perra (Jan 6, 2002)

Your local paintshop should be able to fix this for you. That´s what I did when painting the rocker covers on my old R33 GT-R. I just told them which colour I wanted and they took some normal paint and just mix it with the additive that makes it look "rough". (Unless you want them smooth, then you just need to paint them.) Anyway, here´s a pic of what the result was:











It´s a bit hard to see in the pic but it looks like the R-tune engines in the flesh. 

/P


----------



## ANDY H (Mar 17, 2005)

they call that crackle paint!


----------



## pupsi (Aug 29, 2006)

I had mine polished with the coil cover painted the same colour as the car, normal paint was used, dont anticipate any problems?????


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Perra said:


> Your local paintshop should be able to fix this for you. That´s what I did when painting the rocker covers on my old R33 GT-R. I just told them which colour I wanted and they took some normal paint and just mix it with the additive that makes it look "rough". (Unless you want them smooth, then you just need to paint them.) Anyway, here´s a pic of what the result was:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



doenst really look like the nismo ones in that photo

heres a piccie i took at nismo omori


----------



## Perra (Jan 6, 2002)

matty32 said:


> doenst really look like the nismo ones in that photo
> 
> heres a piccie i took at nismo omori


Well pardon my painter for not getting the shade exactly right...  It´s not like I had the colourcode available and it´s a bit too orange but what I ment was that the "roughness" is about the same. (Can´t say for sure since I haven´t seen an R-tune in real life.)

/P


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

i didnt mean it like that 

it looks kinda orangy in your photo is that the light?


----------

